# Which modem/rpm has worked best for you?



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

Mod Type:: Radio

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Just wondering which modem/rpm has worked best for you?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Topic moved. Please use development section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MA2 has been good for me so far. Haven't tried the new B1


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Really anything on or after VRBLK3 has been fine for me honestly. Some of the others were hit or miss but I don't really see any difference since VRBLK3. I've been flashing 'em just in case to keep up with the latest and greatest and don't really see any change, or if any extremely slight. YMMV of course, like anything signal/radio related.


----------

